# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Ester - Open Source SLS >  The Ester - DIY SLS 3D Printer

## Eddie

Brandon Fosdick is an Aerospace Engineer, but his true interest lies in 3D printing.  He realized that there are no affordable SLS based 3d printers on the market, so he set out to create his very own, called the Ester.  It uses polyester powder and a laser to sinter the material and build up 3D objects.  While he is still in the developmental process, if all goes as planned he may launch a crowdfunding campaign to raise funds for further development.  What do you think?  Will a printer like this succeed?

Read more at: http://3dprint.com/17570/affordable-sls-3d-printer/

----------


## repkid

I like this soo much. Finally some transparency from someone that's built one of these machines.

----------


## bfoz

> I like this soo much. Finally some transparency from someone that's built one of these machines.


Thanks!

This space intentionally left blank

----------


## wpilgrim

I am really happy to see this,  I will be following his progress.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## JGF0704

Awesome!

What is the polyester that you settled on?  Was it difficult to find?

----------


## Helix

If you plan to do a kickstarter program I'd be very interested in the printer

----------


## Mike

Brandon (I assume you are Brandon),

Typically SLS printers have a very hot build chamber (essentially an oven), where the constant temperature is just below the temperature required to sinter the material.  I may be wrong about this, but in the video, it looks like there is no heated chamber.  Is this possible because of the material being used, or have you discovered the heated chamber is unnecessary?

- Mike

----------


## bfoz

Hi Mike,

You're correct in that the build chamber isn't currently heated. I'm reserving that as an option for later on, but so far I've managed without it.

It turns out that the heated chamber is useful, but not quite as necessary as it's been made out to be, depending on the material and the particular part being printed. And of course, there are other ways of getting the same effect. In fact I've found that shining a desk lamp on the powder surface can work just as well. I'm currently looking into adding IR LEDs to the underside of the carriage to see if that works too. These are all things that still need to be explored, and I'm putting out Ester as a development kit so everyone can get in on the fun.

----------


## Mike

It sounds really cool, Brandon.  I'm glad to hear you're doing this.  Best of luck to you!

----------


## Helix

Hello  a development kit sounds like a lot of fun,one question why LED it doesn't give off much heat, it would have a coolness factor though

----------


## bfoz

> Hello  a development kit sounds like a lot of fun,one question why LED it doesn't give off much heat, it would have a coolness factor though


If the powder absorbs in the IR range, then an IR LED will heat the powder without heating the surrounding air (much). So it won't feel like the LED's are hot, but they'll still heat the powder. It's a lot like those IR heating lamps that you see in some stores.

----------


## Helix

Gotcha makes sense

----------


## raysspl

Any progress, development on Ester?

----------


## bfoz

> Any progress, development on Ester?


Not yet. I'm still working on funding. Hopefully I'll have a kit ready in a few months. Stay tuned!

----------


## rdelorme

> Not yet. I'm still working on funding. Hopefully I'll have a kit ready in a few months. Stay tuned!


This is a very interesting project from my industries point of view.  If you are still looking for funding; I may be able to assist.  Please contact me on this list and/or through my website 

http://rosaminiatures.squarespace.com

----------


## superfitt

https://www.superfitt.hu/kokuszvirag-cukor/

----------


## filmek

A film montázs elméletéhez számos jelent?s hozzájárulást tettek szovjet rendez?k. Az orosz forradalom után a szovjet filmeket propagandaértékük miatt ösztönözték, de a filmkészletek sz?kösek voltak. A szovjet rendez?k alaposan tanulmányozták DW Griffith és más mesterek filmjeit, hogy a lehet? leghatékonyabban használják fel saját sz?kös er?forrásaikat. Az egyik korai orosz rendez?, Lev Kuleshov kisérletet végzett egy szinész kifejezéstelen arcáról készült azonos felvételekkel. Beillesztette egy filmbe egy tál leveses felvétel elé, ismét egy játszó gyereket ábrázoló felvétel elé, és még egyszer egy halott öregasszony elé. A gyanútlan közönség, akit felkértek, hogy értékelje a szinész teljesitményét, dicsérte az éhséget, gyengédséget és Egy igazán dühös ember cimü filmet.

----------


## superfitt

Megoszthatják egymással a lomtalanitást, mit éreznek ezzel kapcsolatban. Ügyeljen arra, hogy bevonja öket az ut során, hogy ne érezzék ugy, hogy egyszer?en kitépik öket.


Ezt követ?en érdemes elmesélni a barátoknak és a családtagoknak a lomtalanitásban, különösen a helyieknek. Ha a körülmények azt jelentik, hogy a tanév közepén költözik, értesitse gyermeke iskoláját is, hogy megtanulják, hogyan lehet a legjobban zökken?mentesen áttérni. Tájékoztassa munkatársait és munkáltatóját kell? id?ben, hogy ne hagyja függ?ben öket.

----------

